
Facebook Has Been Intentionally Crashing Its Android App on Users - foolrush
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/apps/news/a18837/facebook-has-been-intentionally-crashing-its-android-app-on-users/
======
dekhn
Weird. For a few days, every time I tried to use the Facebook app, it would
crash loading the second article. I ignored it for a bit, and after an update
it seemed to start working again. It was frustrating, and I wonder if I was
part of this "experiment".

